# Vladmir Putin MBTI Type



## TheBoss

dragulagu said:


> PS: A fun reference clip on the "attitude" of Russia: youtube.com/watch?v=hWTFG3J1CP8


Hahaha and nice music too 

Though it refers to the Union only, Ussr was not even a century. Russia itself has a very long history, quite diverse from communistic ideals for its most part. (< obnoxious Ti exactness)


----------



## dragulagu

TheBoss said:


> Hahaha and nice music too
> 
> Though it refers to the Union only, Ussr was not even a century. Russia itself has a very long history, quite diverse from communistic ideals for its most part. (< obnoxious Ti exactness)


Glad you like it! 

And yeah, the USSR was indeed relatively short, it was in my opinion imperfect as a concept and doomed to go down sooner than later. I should read up on Russia's general history, it seems to be an interesting topic (and that way I could come up with my own bouquet of Ti obnoxiousness )


----------



## Sybok

Hi.
came to the community through the same question as this thread 

I think, despite of his "shows" he is an ISTJ  (watched a few documentations about him on TV about his past in the KGB, the crush of the iron courtain, his works as "middleman" between the "west" and the SU/russia... etc.)
*
*


----------



## Joseph Sarvash

Socionics believes he is an ENTP based on his ruling style. He attempts to persuade people to his cause as opposed to blatantly forcing them (ENTP), when diplomacy fails he commits disregards the rules and commits genocide (Machiavellian ENTP), yet he also strongly values recreation. He's just a creepy Russian ENTP (all Russians are creepy) who is probably Type 3 enneagram. (why he's more serious then many ENTPs)


----------



## Dark Romantic

Joseph Sarvash said:


> Socionics believes he is an ENTP based on his ruling style. He attempts to persuade people to his cause as opposed to blatantly forcing them (ENTP), when diplomacy fails he commits disregards the rules and commits genocide (Machiavellian ENTP), yet he also strongly values recreation. He's just a creepy Russian ENTP (all Russians are creepy) who is probably Type 3 enneagram. (why he's more serious then many ENTPs)


Oh please, let this be true...


----------



## HippoHunter94

INTJ. He has the look of an introvert on his face. Plus, he exudes that quiet brilliance introverts seem to emit.


----------



## hylogenesis

This is from a comic called "Super Putin."
I feel it contributes to this thread.


----------



## redmanXNTP

I'm just seeing a lot of IS here. 

He's a leader of a major country, but he lives a cloistered life centered around his favored lackeys. He never looks comfortable out in public. He seems introverted to me. 

I also don't see him as being an "idea man". He's a guy who has risen to power by carefully accumulating it and wielding it against people. While it's possible he's an N, I suspect he's an S. 

The MBTI type that I like for him is ISTP. It seems to capture his essence - a cold, calculating, emotionally detached (physical) thrill seeker who is loyal to his cohorts and who doesn't mind violating or making up rules for himself as he goes.

I don't like ISTJ because that type tends to be principled in its use of power, and takes gratification out of service to others. Not only do I see neither of those traits here, I see the opposite.


----------



## redmanXNTP

Joseph Sarvash said:


> Socionics believes he is an ENTP based on his ruling style.  He attempts to persuade people to his cause as opposed to blatantly forcing them (ENTP), when diplomacy fails he commits disregards the rules and commits genocide (Machiavellian ENTP), yet he also strongly values recreation. He's just a creepy Russian ENTP (all Russians are creepy) who is probably Type 3 enneagram. (why he's more serious then many ENTPs)


ORLY? I think the opposite is true. Where do you ever see him occupying the bully pulpit to swing the tide of public opinion, as opposed to simply acting via fiat? He's damn near an emperor.


----------



## CCCXXIX

This thread is silly.

Everyone here has a valid argument and that's why trying to type public figures is nigh impossible. Because there are always actions and courses of actions that will dictate a different type.


----------



## redmanXNTP

CCCXXIX said:


> This thread is silly.
> 
> Everyone here has a valid argument and that's why trying to type public figures is nigh impossible. Because there are always actions and courses of actions that will dictate a different type.


That's a cop out. Not everyone's stated rationales for their opinions are equally valid. 

Don't let me hold you up from returning to your universally "unsilly" threads though.


----------



## CCCXXIX

redmanXNTP said:


> That's a cop out. Not everyone's stated rationales for their opinions are equally valid.
> 
> Don't let me hold you up from returning to your universally "unsilly" threads though.



All my threads are silly, I'm a silly guy.


----------



## affezwilling

Since Keirsey recently did a blog about him being an ISTJ, I'm going to go with that answer.

The Contenders | Please Understand Me


----------



## Temur

ENTJ with well developed auxiliary function for sure

Strong outspoken personality leadership type
He creates a cult of personality much as other ENTJ politicians did e.g. Stalin, Napoleon etc
Appears "introvert" at first glance as most ENTJs do, only when theres a purpose he is quite outspoken


----------



## Anonynony

View attachment 40972
Putin is clearly a vampire!Too bad I don't know what type a vampire is!


----------



## Fawcon

I would say he's most likely the ENTJ:iest man on earth.


----------



## MyName

Seems like a xNTJ


----------



## iscem42

If my impression of him isn't far off, he seems like a real-life version of Tywin Lannister. At least as far as persona goes. So seems NTJ on the surface, but I can see the possibility for S as well.


----------



## jhoro115

I've seen him typed ISTP. His inclination to martial arts definitely seems to lean more towards S than N, but since I don't really know much about him, I can't really say.


----------



## Kingpin

Istp


----------



## Xavier

a close-minded, insecure, delusional morron. I hope he'll crash and burn in the very near future, like Gaddafi


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

I think he's ISTP consider the times when he's gone out himself and did things. He was a co-pilot during a forest fire.
It sounds like SP and IT. I think the only thing pointing to INTJ is the jack of trades thing from my own examples. I'm not really sure in the end by celebrity types calls him an ISTP.


----------



## Scelerat

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> I think he's ISTP consider the times when he's gone out himself and did things. He was a co-pilot during a forest fire.
> It sounds like SP and IT. I think the only thing pointing to INTJ is the jack of trades thing from my own examples. I'm not really sure in the end by celebrity types calls him an ISTP.


I'd say that his political approach has a certain XNTJness. I think the things like co-piloting, horseback riding, fishing, is like when Dick Cheney kissed babies, manipulating the stupid masses. It's similar to how pretty much ever U.S. presidential candidate has to be a "believer" because you know, stone cold reason and attention to facts is not what you want in a leader.


----------



## Alpha64

I'm no NT so pardon my invasion here.
Putin is total xNTJ. Just watch the interviews with him. Te is apparent with Ni on the background. There's also some Se (in form of his interest in martial arts and all that "man stuff" that he do (helps release tigers in the wild, shoot guns, drive tanks,etc) so he may be more of a ENTJ due to tertiary Se.


----------



## dawilliams

*@redmanXNTP @*Emanuel Mayer @*affezwilling @*jhoro115 @Kingpin @*Grandmaster Yoda :

*Master strategist=/=ISTJ

Strategy is a particularly NT skill--NFs and SPs might dabble in it, but SJ's are generally shit at it. I have an INTJ hubby and ISTJ mom-in-law and while they share many similarities, strategy is not one of them. ISTJs are STABILIZERS--shoring up their responsibilities with excessive rules, bureaucracy, and red tape. 

Invading the Crimea would've been unthinkable for an ISTJ because 1) it would violate their stabilizing preference, and 2) they lack the strategic ability to see how it would play out. Only an NTJ--in this case an INTJ--would've had the foresight and gumption to try it, and Putin's execution of the move (feigning nonchalance while dressing his troops in civies) smacks of INTJ master contingency planning.

Putin=INTJ. I don't know why the Keirsey blog got it wrong, but it's been taken over by his kids (David passed away a few years ago) and seems to lack his credibility.


----------



## michaelthemessiah

The Great Leader Putin cannot be categorized he embodies the best of all types and has no faults! Any nay sayers are obviously intimidated by his mighty influence


----------



## Born12

Well, I have an interesting take on it. I am starting to wonder if Vladimir Putin is more of an ISTJ. My reasoning is he seems like he has a "get it done" kind of attitude. Plus he doesn't seem like an Extrovert to me, he is too quiet, reserved and thoughtful for that in my opinion. He seems to live more in his head rather than outside of his head. Also the way he defends traditional systems and beliefs makes me believe he is an ISTJ. I also *heard *that ISTJs take up most of the Russian Male population so it wouldn't be odd if he was one.


----------



## Born12

Oh and I would like to point out that occasionally an ISTJ could be an athletic, competitive and masculine person. I have a friend who is an ISTJ and is very competitive both mentally and physically. At the same time he is down to earth and says it like it is. He is just... A "guy guy" you know?(The opposite of me who likes poetry.) I am not saying for sure he is an ISTJ but I don't think the ISTJ could be ruled out. Interesting though because Stalin was an ENTJ, it would be interesting if Vladimir Putin was an INTJ.


----------



## Born12

michaelthemessiah said:


> The Great Leader Putin cannot be categorized he embodies the best of all types and has no faults! Any nay sayers are obviously intimidated by his mighty influence[/IMG]


This legitimately made me laugh so hard.


----------



## Highway Nights

I've always thought of him as a textbook ISTP, but I would be open to hearing other typings.


----------



## michaelthemessiah

Born12 said:


> This legitimately made me laugh so hard.


lmaoo I actually had just done a project on him last year as a joke, I plastered it with Putin memes so much fun 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Born12

Rebelgoatalliance said:


> I've always thought of him as a textbook ISTP, but I would be open to hearing other typings.


I guess that would make sense as well, to me his political stance takes more of an ISTJ feel to me but his real face does seem to be more of an ISTP.


----------



## pucks

INTJs think anyone in power is an INTJ


----------



## Born12

pucks said:


> INTJs think anyone in power is an INTJ


That is very true. XD


----------



## PalomaWraith

I really don't think INTJ, I think an INTJ would be far too preoccupied with themselves and their interests to want to control or be responsible for all those people...stupid sheeple

I also think not ENTP, I don't think an ENTP could maintain interest in the job longterm, they'd come to loathe the inability to step out of the limelight and would want to become an astronaut or a pirate instead after a while.


----------



## shallnotbenamed

From his pictures alone I'm saying IxTJ.


----------



## Ermenegildo

*Your loyal accomplice: Vladimir Vladimirovich Putin, ISTP*

*I:* Watch one of the documentaries about him or a longer interview, he has a very clear preference for introversion.

*S:* I remember his former economic adviser who fled to Paris saying that he is the opposite of a strategic thinker. He sacrifices the reconstruction of Russia which is crumbling outside of Moscow and St. Petersburg for the maintenance of power of his fellow oligarchs. Sadly, there is no mastermind on the horizon. 

*T.* Undisputed.





*A sober Russian captain without a pilot's licence* 

Putin's plane causes legal confusion | POLITICS | The Moscow News
Vladimir Putin, Action Man - The Atlantic

*J/P:* The strange publicity stunts that depict him as the strong man of Russia are extremely important for his popularity, but he is definitely the sportsman who enjoys taking hazards. Compare him with the risk-aware and defensive ISTJ Merkel whose actions also lack strategic thinking except for the maintenance of power. Conclusion: ISTP.


----------



## Peter

InvisibleJim said:


> Today myself and others were reflecting on the incredible awesome Lord of Russia that is Vladimir Putin.
> 
> Observe!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A man clearly knowing what to do in every situation...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, as you can see I am losing the point of the thread.
> 
> The real question is, mighty NT's of PersonalityCafe, what is Vlad's MBTI type?
> 
> Does his ability to control Russia with an iron fist show his ENTJness?
> Does his strategic planning and crass demeanor indicate a closet INTJ?
> Does his judo chopping and hunting expeditions prefer the good fun cogeniality of an ENTP?
> Does his incredible attention to detail and perfect tie wearing capabilitie show the smarts of an INTP?
> 
> You decide; here and now, on behalf of the man with the iron fist in Moscow.


Putin is not an iNtuitive. There's nothing there that would suggest that.
He's clearly an Introvert. (I sometimes wonder if there are any Extroverts in Russia at all)
He's obviously also a Thinker.
As to J/P,..... ISTJ or ISTP? You'd think he's a Judger because he's a leader, but ISTJ's are behind the scene people. ISTP's wait until they have something to act on and then act very decisive and strongly.

ISTP would be my guess.

As to strategic planning,..... there's not much there. An INTJ mindset would never just take a part of another country and think there would be no consequences. An INTJ mindset would expect either direct war or a cold war (like is going on now with all the sanctions against Russia.)

The situation that Russia is in now is horrible. Russia wants to be recognized as a much stronger world power than they are. They have seen their influence radius getting smaller and smaller because they completely failed to understand modern economics. The USA in contrast, now with Obama as president, has embraced the fact that world power these days depends less on military might, but more on economical might. And with the new (economical) super powers (European Union and China for example) the way to continue to be a world power, is much more a matter of technological inovation and focusing on deals that are good for everyone.

If I were Putin, I'd invest heavily in scientific and engineering education and research and development. Instead, what Russia does is trying to compete on traditional resources of income, like fossil fuel and things like that. There is no modern world view in Russia. Putin just doesn't get it.


----------



## IENTP

Born12 said:


> Well, I have an interesting take on it. I am starting to wonder if Vladimir Putin is more of an ISTJ. My reasoning is he seems like he has a "get it done" kind of attitude. Plus he doesn't seem like an Extrovert to me, he is too quiet, reserved and thoughtful for that in my opinion. He seems to live more in his head rather than outside of his head. Also the way he defends traditional systems and beliefs makes me believe he is an ISTJ. I also *heard *that ISTJs take up most of the Russian Male population so it wouldn't be odd if he was one.


The quoted in red....is a Ti function.....you can narrow it down from there but this rules out ISTJ and most other profiles bar three. He's seems like an I but ENTPs can seem introverted and have "angry with the world" faces, and can also be the most introverted extroverts...I'd say he's an ENTP, he's got to have a way with people to get where he is. His diverse hobbies are just another pointer.


----------



## IENTP

Peter said:


> The situation that Russia is in now is horrible. Russia wants to be recognized as a much stronger world power than they are. They have seen their influence radius getting smaller and smaller because they completely failed to understand modern economics. .


It sounds as if you are talking about some Hollywood star. Modern, media, power, famous, recognition, etc...have nothing to do with what one or a country can do.


----------



## Peter

IENTP said:


> It sounds as if you are talking about some Hollywood star. Modern, media, power, famous, recognition, etc...have nothing to do with what one or a country can do.


You totally don't understand what I posted.


----------



## Carpentet810

He is supposed to be INTP.


----------



## IENTP

Peter said:


> You totally don't understand what I posted.


Or perhaps you don't understand my answer.


----------



## Alpha_Orionis

I would say that he is an INTJ or an ENTJ.


----------



## Peter

IENTP said:


> Or perhaps you don't understand my answer.


oh yes ofcourse, that must be it,.... indeed.


----------



## Born12

IENTP said:


> The quoted in red....is a Ti function.....you can narrow it down from there but this rules out ISTJ and most other profiles bar three. He's seems like an I but ENTPs can seem introverted and have "angry with the world" faces, and can also be the most introverted extroverts...I'd say he's an ENTP, he's got to have a way with people to get where he is. His diverse hobbies are just another pointer.


That is true I didn't think of that. Officially I know he is listed as an ISTP but I am not in total agreement with that. I do have a friend that is an ENTP and he is constantly thinking that he is teetering at the edge of Extroversion and Introversion. So that is an interesting point. Vladimir seems pretty decisive to me though in the way of Perception and Judging.


----------



## ENTPness

Celebrity Types is not "official." Scares me to see someone refer to their typings that way.

Putin being an ENTP is a total joke though. He's an introvert and it's not even close. Extreme introvert. Unlikely NTP either. Probably IxTJ or ISTP.


----------



## Roland Khan

I have a strange admiration for the guy for some reason. Just something about watching him speak and seeing his interviews on RT and other places as well as his speeches he just comes off as a rational and reasonable person. Of course I understand lot of it can just be an act, but at least his act is respectable...to where most western politicians' acts are just sad and very hard to actually take seriously/believe let alone respect.

Also very easy to understand why most in the west see him as some evil dictator...because that's how our media always portrays him. It's Russia, we're always going to be told by our gov't/media that they're all evil commies who only want to rule the world and throw everybody who disagrees with them into the gulag (as if we don't throw shitload of people into prisons for petty crimes and the most common one shouldn't even be a crime to begin with)....because he's competing with our own evil corporate capitalists and their wanting to rule the world.




I've heard ISTP about him, but I'm not the best at typing people anyway and besides, it's almost impossible to actually type somebody based solely on what we see portrayed in public appearances; also, just how much of it is character rather than the real person.

With that said:











#PutinforallofCongress


----------



## sweetraglansweater

ive decided vlad and i are getting married. i don't care what he says. he's been turning me on long enough now i can't wait any more for him to hop on it. we'll have a june wedding. you all are invited. you can mbti type him at our wedding.


----------



## IENTP

ENTPness said:


> Celebrity Types is not "official." Scares me to see someone refer to their typings that way.
> 
> Putin being an ENTP is a total joke though. He's an introvert and it's not even close. Extreme introvert. Unlikely NTP either. Probably IxTJ or ISTP.



















Please note that the topic in the videos is irrelevant and I don't mean to offend anyone. His sense of humour is priceless though. He couldn't care less what anyone thinks about him


----------



## SilverFalcon

Peter said:


> As to strategic planning,..... there's not much there. An INTJ mindset would never just take a part of another country and think there would be no consequences. An INTJ mindset would expect either direct war or a cold war (like is going on now with all the sanctions against Russia.)


If you are basing MBTI of Putin on perceived Russia's policy, you are being delusional - an victim of US media personalizing country/government with one person simplifying everything to infantile level. There are departments dealing with prognostics and analysis of consequences of actions.
It is dependent on his personality if he goes forward with that or other plan, but to suppose he is oblivious of possible consequences is just hilarious.



Peter said:


> If I were Putin, I'd invest heavily in scientific and engineering education and research and development. Instead, what Russia does is trying to compete on traditional resources of income, like fossil fuel and things like that. There is no modern world view in Russia. Putin just doesn't get it.


You not only are not Putin, but assuming you know better about Russia than Putin does indeed confirm your delusional state. Real country is not some strategic computer game where you tweak a few parameters and get whatever society you wish.


----------



## Peter

SilverFalcon said:


> If you are basing MBTI of Putin on perceived Russia's policy, you are being delusional - an victim of US media personalizing country/government with one person simplifying everything to infantile level. There are departments dealing with prognostics and analysis of consequences of actions.
> It is dependent on his personality if he goes forward with that or other plan, but to suppose he is oblivious of possible consequences is just hilarious.
> 
> 
> You not only are not Putin, but assuming you know better about Russia than Putin does indeed confirm your delusional state. Real country is not some strategic computer game where you tweak a few parameters and get whatever society you wish.


Oh you are right about that. But if you believe that Russia's government is doing what's best for the russian people,.. then you´re the one that's delusional.


----------



## Endologic

I'd say ISTP.
He could kill you in an instant even if he didn't have any political power whatsoever.
In karate, he's 2 belts better than Chuck Norris.
He's an outside-person (he likes nature and weather) from what I know.
I don't know too much about him but ISTP seems to fit him well.


----------



## SilverFalcon

Peter said:


> Oh you are right about that. But if you believe that Russia's government is doing what's best for the russian people,.. then you´re the one that's delusional.


Why would I believe ANY government does what is best for it's people?


----------



## Peter

SilverFalcon said:


> Why would I believe ANY government does what is best for it's people?


That's not a real answer, but alright, Putin is the best thing that ever happened to Russia. 

Quotes of Putin:



> Putin: "One should never fear threats. It's like with a dog. A dog senses when somebody is afraid of it, and bites. The same applies [with humans]. If you become jittery, they will think that they are stronger."
> 
> Putin: "Only one thing works: Go on the offensive. You must hit first, and hit so hard that your opponent will not rise to his feet."


More here: Vladimir Putin quotes - CelebrityTypes.com


----------



## SilverFalcon

Peter said:


> That's not a real answer,


It was exactly the answer for the question. And not only to that specific instance, but also pointed a principle it's based on.



Peter said:


> but alright, Putin is the best thing that ever happened to Russia.


Now you are again putting words in my mouth. Don't think it will make you look smarter.



Peter said:


> Quotes of Putin:





> Putin: "[When I was young] I didn't try to command people. It was more important to preserve my independence. If I had to compare it with my adult life, I would say that the role I played as a kid was like the role of the judicial branch, and not the executive.


This one quite supports the IXTP.



> Putin: "One should never fear threats. It's like with a dog. A dog senses when somebody is afraid of it, and bites. The same applies [with humans]. If you become jittery, they will think that they are stronger."


This one supports Ni rather than Ne.

I can see Ti the way he can analyze opponent's arguments.

So I can see why ISTP though the office made him appear more J-like.


----------



## Peter

SilverFalcon said:


> This one quite supports the IXTP.
> 
> 
> This one supports Ni rather than Ne.
> 
> I can see Ti the way he can analyze opponent's arguments.
> 
> So I can see why ISTP though the office made him appear more J-like.


Ofcourse a leadership position makes people look J-like. But That's the effect of the position, not of the person. And there's no reason to think that only J's can be leaders.

But if you look at those quotes and compare that to russia's policies, especialy foreign policies,... there's definitely a link. Doesn't mean he's the cause of it all. Could just mean he's the leader because he fits the way (their) society thinks.

But the problem is that long term strategies aren't his strong points. And having advisors doesn't mean all that much in regards to long term strategies. Priorities will be more towards the current situation than anything else, especially when acting in response, which is what Russia is doing a lot. Rarely they are the first on the scene like the Americans often are. (it means that Americans plan their actions in advance and thus have more control over them, while the Russians have to plan based on a preset situation, which means their control is limited.)


----------



## superdude

ENTJ or INTJ. Probably ENTJ.


----------



## VinnieBob

InvisibleJim said:


> Today myself and others were reflecting on the incredible awesome Lord of Russia that is Vladimir Putin.
> 
> Observe!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A man clearly knowing what to do in every situation...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, as you can see I am losing the point of the thread.
> 
> The real question is, mighty NT's of PersonalityCafe, what is Vlad's MBTI type?
> 
> Does his ability to control Russia with an iron fist show his ENTJness?
> Does his strategic planning and crass demeanor indicate a closet INTJ?
> Does his judo chopping and hunting expeditions prefer the good fun cogeniality of an ENTP?
> Does his incredible attention to detail and perfect tie wearing capabilitie show the smarts of an INTP?
> 
> You decide; here and now, on behalf of the man with the iron fist in Moscow.


he has been listed as INTJ by myers/briggs and celebrity type


----------



## ISFJ

intj master race


----------

